

Ask HN: What are best biotech sites/forums? - ofca


======
sycren
Biostar is the bioinformatics, computational genomics and systems biology
stack exchange website for asking questions.
<http://biostar.stackexchange.com/>

You should be able to find some interesting topics on Nature
<http://www.nature.com/nature/index.html>

------
biopharma_guy
There are several. One is forum on careers by sciencemag.org
<http://sciencecareers.sciencemag.org/>

<http://scforum.sciencecareers.org/>

Also you can go to the following blogs which are interesting.
<http://pipeline.corante.com/>

